# Lancer une video après avoir cliqué sur un bouton



## J889 (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais lancer une video après avoir cliqué sur un bouton.
J ai bidouillé un petit code mais ça ne marche pas. En fait c est un code qui se situait dans le - (void)loadView et la ça marchait très bien. Au lancement de la vue la video jouait direct. J ai copié le code et créé un bouton IBAction et la ça ne marche pas.
Quelqu un pourrait il me dire ce qu il faut faire pour arranger ça ?

Je cré une baseViewApplication et dans le .h il y a :


```
#import <UIKit/UIKit.h>
#import <MediaPlayer/MediaPlayer.h>
 
@interface moviePlayerViewController : UIViewController {
MPMoviePlayerController *mp;
 
 
}
- (IBAction) touchImage;
 
 
@property(nonatomic, retain) MPMoviePlayerController *mp;
 
@end
```
et dans le projetViewController.m il y a :



> #import "moviePlayerViewController.h"
> 
> @implementation moviePlayerViewController
> 
> ...


Pourriez vous me dire comment faire en sorte pour que ça marche ?

PS: les smileys  qui s inscrivent à 3 endroit dans le code sont en réalité un deux-points et une parenthèse : ( mais le générateur les interprète comme des smileys. Je n ai pas trouvé comment les afficher correctement.

Merci d avance.


----------

